# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My new little Hognose :D

## Bruce

I saw him at the expo.  Got offered a good deal on him and couldn't resist that little face!  :Smile: . Seriously, how do you say no to this?

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_lol looks great, never seen that species before, i like the skin design too. how was the expo?_

----------


## Bruce

It was huge!  A lot of snakes, geckos, and beardies as to be expected.  I definitely want to go to another expo in the future!

----------


## Pluke

Dude, Hognose snakes are so awesome.. I plan on getting some of those one of these days. Cool snake man, I don't think I would have been able to resist that face either, lol.

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

> It was huge!  A lot of snakes, geckos, and beardies as to be expected.  I definitely want to go to another expo in the future!


_no kidding? Im bummed i didnt make it out there, by the time i found out about it it was too late in the month for time off from work. good buy tho, i havnt been interested in snakes but that little guy begs for a second thought_

----------


## Tyler

I have these guys all over my house wild lol they are awesome

----------


## Heather

Super cute! I love him Bruce  :Smile: . Thanks for letting me hold him. I love how he curls right up around your fingers.

----------


## Bruce

He's so awesome! I was holdin him this morning, he loves to curl around stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Too cute  :Smile:

----------


## amphiboy77

love hognoses appearence. im yet to find one here in new york.

----------


## Bruce

This was the first time I've seen one, and it was at a reptile expo.  I'm assuming they aren't main stream pet store snakes like boas or milk snakes.

----------


## Daniel

> This was the first time I've seen one, and it was at a reptile expo.  I'm assuming they aren't main stream pet store snakes like boas or milk snakes.


hog noses are pretty much every where. not as common as corns or balls but really not hard to find.

and very cool pick up i love these things. just be careful they are rear fanged venomous one good positioned bite and you may get some swelling lol. but there usually pretty docile or when they do strike its usually a bluff. i hope to see more picks soon  :Smile:

----------


## Pluke

They're not really mainstream but I think they are kind of popular among snake keeping fanatics.. personally, they're my favorite snake. I have never seen one in person unfortunately but I've been looking into them a lot recently on kingsnake and faunaclassifieds and I am probably going to cave and get an albino one of these days. They're just too awesome to resist. I'm starting to really like some sand boa's too, particularly the tanzanian ones. They just have really nice colors.. what they don't have is the awesome face of the hognose. 

Look up the Anaconda Hognose on Kingsnake and Fauna and you'll see some really awesome ones and expensive to boot.. all anacondas are like $1000+.. very cool snakes and you pay the price, lol.

----------


## bill

that is a cutie!! and no, i wouldn't have been able to say no. in fact, we probably would have had to duke it out to see who got to buy it....LOL

----------


## Bruce

Haha!! Yeah I'm really happy with him  :Smile:  
A lot of the hognose morphs seem to sell for a lot.  He also had an adult female het albino for $1500.  A bit overpriced but then again I've never done research on these snakes and their prices before I got him.

I need to figure out a name!

----------


## Bruce

Also, he's around 8", any idea how old that is?

----------


## Daniel

> Also, he's around 8", any idea how old that is?


theres really no way of telling the age unless you asked the breeder but id say a few months.

----------


## Bruce

Lol I could contact the breeder.  He gave my his phone number, really nice guy!

----------


## Bruce

All curled up after a nice f/t pinkie  :Smile:

----------


## Pluke

Looks good man Reminds me of a millipede, heh.

----------


## Heather

Let's see....hmmmm.....how about?

Kaa? Monty? Coily? Slither? Snape? Nagini? Nagas? Jaffar? Viper? Hercules? Cleopatra? Medusa...oh wait! No, that's me in the morning, lol!!!!! Serpie? Serps? Squiggle? And if all else fails.... Bob, lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

I vote for bob!! Lol although, hognose, hogwarts, snake, snape......i'm digging the association there.  :Wink:  Voldemort!! Lol

----------


## Heather

(Lol!!! My daughter loves Harry Potter. Her room is decorated in a castle with the works. I painted her dressers gray to match the castle bed. She has a rubber snake dangling from it.)

----------


## bill

Too cool. My kids could care less about HP. Although, they are almost grown, but me? I am a HUGE fan!! I even have my own Dumbledore wand.....lol yeah, i'm a dork...lol sorry for sidetracking the thread bruce  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

so pretty, i would love to get one, but they're illegal to keep in Alberta, sometimes i think i should get out of here. roaches are illegal, hognoses too, shipping not available from US.........

----------


## Bruce

I'm actually digging snape... Lmao!

This little guy is making me think about seriously breeding these snakes.  They're smaller, manageable, docile, and so pretty!

----------


## IrishRonin

I had one when I was a kid, they are great snakes. Like poison said they are rear fanged so just be careful, also if you or anyone around you are allergic to bee's be really careful. I'm not positive about hogs but a lot of colurbrids "venom" can cause the same anaphylactic reaction in people who are allergic to bee's. I have a False water cobra and I wont let anyone who's allergic touch or hold him. Food for thought

----------


## Bruce

Thanks for the info, I read they were rear fanged and are mildly venomous.  I've actually never been stung, so I'm not sure how it would effect me, if at all... Lol!

----------

